# New BrewPub at Rose Garden - Tribute to Schonz (merged)



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

PYRAMID TAPROOM AT SCHONELY’S PLACE PAYS TRIBUTE TO TRAIL BLAZERS BROADCAST LEGEND



> PORTLAND, Ore. – The Portland Trail Blazers will honor broadcasting legend Bill Schonely with the grand opening of the Rose Garden’s new Pyramid Taproom at Schonely’s Place at the NBA team’s home opener on Wednesday, November 7 vs. the New Orleans Hornets.
> 
> The new 240-seat brewpub, which will be open to all attendees for all Rose Garden events, features a sports bar style atmosphere complete with 22 flat screen HDTV’s and two giant circular bars that open out to the 100-level concourse. Gourmet burgers, sandwiches, salads and soups, along with the wide selection of Pyramid’s award-winning craft beers, including its flagship Hefeweizen, that are locally brewed in NW Portland, will highlight the brewpub’s diverse menu. In addition, the brewpub will feature an impressive collection of Trail Blazers and Pyramid memorabilia and an area solely dedicated to honoring “The Schonz.”
> 
> ...


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

*New Rose Garden 240-seat brewpub to debut at Nov. 7th home opener*

Looks like the Rose Garden is getting more good food and drinks. Might be interesting to see if people come early and stay late just to be in the brewpub. I'm kind of interested where on the 100 level they could make a 240 person brew pub?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: New Rose Garden 240-seat brewpub to debut at Nov. 7th home opener*

I beat ya to it by 2 minutes. :biggrin:


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: New Rose Garden 240-seat brewpub to debut at Nov. 7th home opener*

Its because I wrote something other than just the press release.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: New Rose Garden 240-seat brewpub to debut at Nov. 7th home opener*

IIRC, they're putting it where the team store or information kiosk used to be, near the main entrance. Still, that's a pretty big brewpub!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

I've got nothing against the Schonz, but Pyramid Taproom at Schonely’s Place is a horrible name.

barfo


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

If you remember where the old Garden Club (and formerly the team store) was on the West side of the arena, that is where the pub is going.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

barfo said:


> I've got nothing against the Schonz, but Pyramid Taproom at Schonely’s Place is a horrible name.
> 
> barfo


Im guessing Pyramid Ale is the sponsoring partner there. Methinks this is a hint at bigger corporate sponsorships to come.

PBF


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

"This hospitality partnership with the Rose Garden was a slam dunk for us," said Scott Barnum, CEO/Chief Weizen Guy for Pyramid and MacTarnahan Breweries."

I'm sure Barnum got the other people at the office chuckling when he brewed up that one.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

ProudBFan said:


> Im guessing Pyramid Ale is the sponsoring partner there. Methinks this is a hint at bigger corporate sponsorships to come.
> 
> PBF


You may be right. But with a name like "Pyramid Taproom at Shonely's Place," average fans like me will just call it "Shonely's Place." That's much preferred to unavoidable corporate monikers like "the Pepsi Center" or "United Airlines Arena". Hopefully, it won't get much worse than this...


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

I would hope that the corporate partner that buys the naming rights to the RG would have similar sensitivities to community pride, naming it something like "The Home Depot Rose Garden" or "The Nike Rose Garden". A label that could be used on TV and advertisements, but locals would still just call it "The Rose Garden".


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

barfo said:


> I've got nothing against the Schonz, but Pyramid Taproom at Schonely’s Place is a horrible name.
> 
> barfo


Just call it Schonely's place for crying out loud...


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

> PYRAMID TAPROOM AT SCHONELY’S PLACE PAYS TRIBUTE TO TRAIL BLAZERS BROADCAST LEGEND


RIP Schonz :cheers: 



> I've got nothing against the Schonz, but Pyramid Taproom at Schonely’s Place is a horrible name.


the only better name i can think of is O'Schonely's. or maybe Let's Get Ripped City. 

i'm sure "The Pyramid Taproom at Schonely's Place" will grow on me.


----------

